#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Wat is faseverschuiving...?

## ZPim

Wat is faseverschuiving...?
En wie wil mij dat uitleggen? [:I]

----------


## Gast1401081

wel ff vrij lastige materie, maar vooruit.
eerst de *geluidsfaseverschuiving*.

Geluidssnelheid en frequentie hebben altijd ruzie, omdat ze allebij de factor tijd in zich hebben. de snelheid is meter per seconde, en de frequentie is trilling per seconde.
We kunnen geluid wat later laten komen door een speaker wat verder naar achteren te plaatsen. Bij het koppelen van 2 speakers zal dan de een wat later komen dan de andere. In het geluidsbeeld hoor je nu een faseprobleem, want Infase betekend versterking, en Uitfase betekend uitdoving. Bij bepaalde frequenties wel te verstaan. Want bij sommige frequenties hoort een golflengte die precies (een geheel getal x) verschuiving van je kast is, en daar gaan ze elkaar versterken. Bij andere frequenties hoort een golflengte die precies (een geheelgetal) keer de helft is van je verschuiving, en daar doven ze elkaar uit. 
Dit kun je ook electronisch doen, met een speakermanagementsysteem, zoals de bss omnidrive, de dbx, en de galileo. Waardoor je een soort van looptijdcorrectie kunt plegen waardoor eventuele oneffenheden in je signaal gecoorigeerd worden door een van de boxen iets naar achteren te zetten. 
http://www.********.nl/images/100x100metdelay63hz.jpg bestaat uit een faseverschuiving van de voorste kast tov de achterste, en je ziet uitdoving aan de achterkant, terwijl de voorkant versterkt.

*Electrisch* gezien is een faseverschuiving het antwoord van je systeem op de bronspanning.
Normaal, bij ohmse weerstanden komt de stroom tegelijk met de spanning, en als de spanning wegvalt valt ook de stroom weg. 
Maar door er een spoel of condensator tussen te zetten schuift de fase wat van je 1:1 in het tijdsbeeld, 
en zie je (bij de condensator) de stroom eerst lopen , en door het lopen van die stroom wordt een een spanning opgebouwd. De respons van je systeem noemen we voorijlend.  
Bij de spoel net andersom : deze noemen we naijlend (als je de bronspanning weghaald wordt er een tegenspanningkje gegenereert door de nog lopende stroom, die een nieuwe spanning opwekt).
Je snapt dat dan , volgens P=UxI de stroom en spanning niet tegelijkertijd hun maximale energie kwijt kunnen, ( want ze waren faseverschoven) dus hebben we niet het volle vermogen tot onze bschikking. Het gedeelte wat tegelijkertijd gebruikt kan worden noemen we arbeid, of werkvermogen, het restant is niet te gebruiken, en noemen we blindvermogen.


Met andere woorden : faseverschuivingen zijn *min of meer* looptijden , waardoor de ene energiefactor niet tegelijk of tegelijkertijd met de andere factor werkt, en dit levert energieproblemen op.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

ff simpel: faseverschuiving (in alle domeinen) is dat harmonische signalen (sinussen) een aantal graden opschuiven. Dus normaal wordt een signaal x(t) gegeven door
<center>x(t) = sin(wt)</center>
Met een faseverschuiving (ander woord voor hetzelfde: fasedraaiing)
<center>x(t) = sin(wt + f)</center>

Deze verschuiving is voor een bepaalde frequentie op te vatten als een tijdsvertraging van het signaal. Als er nu twee signalen optellen (bijvoorbeeld geluidsgolven) met een faseverschil:
<center>y(t) = sin(wt) + sin(wt+f)</center>
Kunnen de signalen elkaar uitdoven (f = 180 graden) of versterken (f = 0 graden). De amplitude van y wordt gegeven door
<center>|2cos(1/2 * f)|</center>

Hopelijk maakt dit een en ander duidelijk, maar misschien is het helderder met een schoolbord erbij. (Mocht je in Enschede langskomen, ik heb hier wel een schoolbord  :Smile: ).

Naja, misschien heb je meer aan Mac's uitleg, dit is vast te academisch...

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## ZPim

Heel erg bedankt mensen. Nu kan ik erover meepraten  :Wink: 

En ik kom wel 's daar langs  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

ook leuk. 

sjoerd een schoolbord, ik de koffie, wees welkom...

----------


## sparky

Ja, en dan een drumkitje uitmicen om de praktijk te ondervinden.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Lijkt me een goed idee, ik heb namelijk (zeker met speakers en miking) helemaal nog niet zoveel praktijkervaring met het oplossen van faseproblemen (en het herkennen natuurlijk in de eerste plaats).

Misschien leuk om eens wat dingen te gaan uitzoeken en op een wiki te zetten (ideetje voor J&H?).

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## ZPim

Hm hier ontstaat een geweldig idee.

----------

